# Nokia 6230 - Spiele via Bluetooth!



## bigbanana3000 (10. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mir für mein Nokia 6230 ein Bluetooth Dongle gekauft, um meinen PC mit meinem Handy zu verbinden. Klappt alles hervorragend, nur leider weiß ich nicht, wie ich Java-Spiele auf mein Handy bekommen soll, da ich nicht direkt auf den Spiele-Ordner zugreifen kann. Weiß jemand von Euch eine Lösung!

Danke im Voraus!

bigbanana3000


----------



## MCrookieDe (19. April 2005)

Du musst dir die Nokia PC Suit runterladen und installieren.
Diese findest du auf der Nokia Homepage -> Modell 
auswählen -> Service und Software....

Mit dem "Application Installer" kann du dann Java spiele installieren.
Diese landen dann allerdings auf deinem Handy unter "Programme -> Sammlung"
und nicht unter "Spiele".
Damit du Spiele auch unter dem Menüpunkt "Spiele" installieren kannst, musst
du dir noch den "Nokia Game Installer" installieren. Das ist eher eine Art Patch für 
die PC-Suit und füg ein neues Icon in die PC Suit ein. Das Prog findest du nicht 
bei Nokia. Ich weis es auch nicht mehr. Such einfach mal bei google.
(Die Version muss umbedingt zur PC-Suit passen)

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dark Underground (23. Februar 2007)

hi, 
ähm und was mach ich mit meinem sony ericsson k800i   ?


----------



## defc0n1 (14. März 2007)

> hi,
> ähm und was mach ich mit meinem sony ericsson k800i ?


Dafür gibt es auf der Seite des Herstellers ebenfalls Programme mit denen man seinen Pc mit dem Handy verbinden und Daten hin und hersenden kann.


----------



## Blacksceada (28. März 2007)

1] Bei dem Sony Ericson K800i kannst du die *.jar datei (also das Spiel) einfach in einen belibigen ordner schieben*.

2] Handy von Pc trennen. 

3] Nun kannst du, wenn du die datei auf deinem handy "anklickst" installieren wählen und er fragt dich ob er es unter Anwendungen oder Spiele intallieren soll. ziehmlich einfach.

* Das Handy wird unter Windows XP als wechseldaten träger erkannt.


P.s.: Vor dem abziehen des gerätes nicht vergessen, es mit einem klick auf auswerfen, vom PC zu trennen. Denn sonnst kommt es evtl. zu schweren Fehlern im Handy.


----------

